# Asphalt drag tires???



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

I am looking to set up my Tcat TRV 1040 for asphalt drags this summer. Like I need one more hobby lol. I was wondering what tires and size to run? I am thinking like a 21" tall rear and about the same on the front. I would like to get 6" or 8" wide fronts. The widest rear I have found is 10". Are there any 12" wides out there? Lets here your thoughts.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

how long is the strip? I would think you would be better with a 25" tire. with a 21" you would lose alot of ground on the big end unless you have the gearing to pull it off but I doubt it.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I agree with Brute650i, I would go with a 25" tire...These are Duro Scorchers and I had a set on a Honda Big Red 250 when I played around at the drag strip years ago...They perform great on asphalt...You heat them up and they get sticky as glue


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

you could also go 14" rim and then go with a car tire


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

I am going to be running 1/8 mile. I was looking at the Duro Scorchers, I haven't ever heard about them so I wasn't sure. They are fairly inexpensive. I see your point about running out of gearing with the 21" tire. I couldn't find many options to go that big though. The car tires are heavier (i think) from what I have seen.


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

Car tires are out.

A radial tire isn't going to grab and hook like a bias ply.

I think you would be fine with some 21" slicks...I doubt you'll run out of gear in 1/8th and the smaller tire will also help keep your bike in its optimum power range. 

Find some 10" slicks...I'm sure that'll be MORE than enough grab, just watch out for the rim spinning on the tire


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I dunno what kind of tire my buddy was running but it was a car tire and would hook like no other. Broke both rear axles leaving the line at one time. Depending on how well they prep the track the stockers will hook really good. I'm staying with my opinion the 21" are going to be to small it will feel faster but will loose a lot of time on top


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm leaning towards the Duro Scorchers 25" tall.


----------

